# Adding a second box



## Beh162 (Nov 6, 2015)

Currently I have a Roamio pro (cable card) 6 tuners with lifetime service with a few mini’s attached. Unfortunately, we constantly run into conflicts of watching live tv, while recordings etc.

If I add another box to the mix... Will the minis be able to see all recordings that are on both boxes? Or would that involved changing settings to view one box/ their recordings at a time.

Would a premiere series 4 work in conjunction?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You can see them all. The box the mini is slaved to determines the guide and which box you can use the mini to perform things like recording setup. 

You can see all programs from all boxes on all boxes including minis.

I’m not sure about the premiere.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

When additional DVRs are added, how their recordings are accessed depends on whether you’re using Hydra/gen4 or the previous UI.

Previously, any remote DVRs’ content would be accessible via the DVR’s icon at the bottom of My Shows, or under the “Devices” category listing.

I believe with Hydra you must find the remote DVR’s icon within the “DEVICES” tab.

And a Mini would see and stream the remote content the same way as its host DVR, with the exception that Minis can only stream, not transfer, content, and the remote DVR must be a Premiere or later model.


----------



## Beh162 (Nov 6, 2015)

Using the previous UI. Just trying to figure the best option to add more tuners to our setup


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Beh162 said:


> Using the previous UI. Just trying to figure the best option to add more tuners to our setup


Adding tuners also means adding a cable card and a network connection. I have two basic Roamio units, but if I needed to expand my choice would be to add a cable card to an existing Premiere which I use for storage. Then you can organize the To Do Lists for a logical workload.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Beh162 said:


> Would a premiere series 4 work in conjunction?





krkaufman said:


> And a Mini would see and stream the remote content the same way as its host DVR, with the exception that Minis can only stream, not transfer, content, and the remote DVR must be a Premiere or later model.


p.s. A Mini can see and stream any recorded or recording content from any Premiere box, via the 'Devices' method described above, but a Mini can only view live TV programming via its host DVR ... which excludes 2-tuner Premiere models.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> Adding tuners also means adding a cable card and a network connection.


Not necessarily. They could add an ota box and save the cc expense while moving some OPs to the new box. Utility depends upon which networks/shows they record.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Beh162 said:


> Using the previous UI. Just trying to figure the best option to add more tuners to our setup


I have multiple generations of TiVo, Premiere forward, connected via ethernet cable with 93000 minis. All see each other and share recordings beautifully. And with pytivo I can download video and watch any PC/server stored content throughout the house.

And TiVo seems to be over the Rovi transition so everything is in harmony.

Don't try to call for help though. Tech support still sucks.


----------



## Beh162 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sparky1234 said:


> I have multiple generations of TiVo, Premiere forward, connected via ethernet cable with 93000 minis. All see each other and share recordings beautifully. And with pytivo I can download video and watch any PC/server stored content throughout the house.
> 
> And TiVo seems to be over the Rovi transition so everything is in harmony.
> 
> Don't try to call for help though. Tech support still sucks.


Thank you this is very helpful. I'll stick with premiere forward to add a second unit.

Is it "user friendly" to find shows that may be recorded from another box. As in not too many steps lol


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Yes, you select the other box at the bottom of the my shows list and it opens to my shows on the other box. Copyright flagged shows can't be transferred but can be viewed and deleted.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Beh162 said:


> Thank you this is very helpful. I'll stick with premiere forward to add a second unit.
> 
> Is it "user friendly" to find shows that may be recorded from another box. As in not too many steps lol


Only 4 tuner Premieres can be paired with a mini.


----------

